# Hello from St Thomas, US Virgin Islands



## STTnBama (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a 21 year old college student that grew up sailing. I am currently in school in alabama, just returned from living with my dad on our boat in st thomas. I'm a licensed USCG captain and have done alot of work in the carib running daysail charters. Have aspirations of doing alot of cruising after I graduate. Came across this site while looking at some boat ads online, it's very cool!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi...

I do go to St. Thomas a lot.

Has your dad anchored for a week or more at Lindberg bay in Feb 2007.

If he did, I met him.


----------



## STTnBama (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think he would've been there, it's not really his style. There was another 367 like ours that was anchored at secret harbour for awhile but that's the only other one I know of in the area. 

EDIT: Actually, now that I think about it. We were still in the middle of replacing our rig during that time. We broke our mast due to a faulty chainplate, so we replaced everything and as you might can imagine it took a few months to get everything together. St Thomas is not the best place to aqcuire parts and such.


----------

